# PCGH-Premium-PC 3600X-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Premium-PC 3600X-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]*

						AMD macht aktuell mit seinen Prozessoren alles richtig und so hat auch die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware einen weiteren PCGH-PC mit AMD-Prozessor konfiguriert. Der Bau und Verkauf erfolgt dabei wie gewohnt von Alternate.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Premium-PC 3600X-Edition: Ryzen 5 3600X + Geforce RTX 2070 Super [Werbung]*


----------



## Guru4GPU (21. August 2019)

Warum wird denn nicht der AMD Ryzen 5 3600 verbaut? Der AMD Ryzen 5 3600X ist gerade mal 3-5%  schneller aber kostet 40€ / 20% mehr ... 

Und statt 32GiB DDR4 hätte ein Ryzen 7 3700X und ein X570 Mainboard auch mehr Sinn gemacht, 16GiB sollten doch für alle aktuellen AAA Spiele reichen?


----------



## Dietmar288 (21. August 2019)

Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang mal fragen warum bei dem PC die beiden Spiele Control und Wolfenstein nicht enthalten sind
Ich dacht das wäre eine Zugabe bei den Crakas


----------



## Dietmar288 (21. August 2019)

Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang mal fragen warum bei dem PC die beiden Spiele Control und Wolfenstein nicht enthalten sind Ich dachte das wäre eine Zugabe bei den Crakas


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. August 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Warum wird denn nicht der AMD Ryzen 5 3600 verbaut? Der AMD Ryzen 5 3600X ist gerade mal 3-5%  schneller aber kostet 40€ / 20% mehr ...
> 
> Und statt 32GiB DDR4 hätte ein Ryzen 7 3700X und ein X570 Mainboard auch mehr Sinn gemacht, 16GiB sollten doch für alle aktuellen AAA Spiele reichen?



Hat die Redaktion im Meeting so beschlossen. Und bezüglich Mainboard sagte der Fachredakteur, dass diese Boards alle einen Lüfter haben, was nervig sein kann.



Dietmar288 schrieb:


> Ich wollte in diesem Zusammenhang mal fragen warum bei dem PC die beiden Spiele Control und Wolfenstein nicht enthalten sind Ich dachte das wäre eine Zugabe bei den Crakas



Habe deine Frage an Alternate weitergegeben, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Wem 2k zu teuro ist kann auch mal HIER schauen:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...gaming-pc-bis-maximal-1100-a.html#post9993672

Da gehts mit XT runter auf 999€.


----------



## facehugger (26. August 2019)

2000€ ist schon einordentlicher Batzen, aber Alternate/PCGH wollen und müssen ja auch ein bissi Kohle machen, gelle

Gruß


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. August 2019)

Die Kiste bietet Leistung, die ich in 5 Jahren nicht brauchen werde.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Ryzen ohne X570, da wäre man festgenagelt auf PCiE 3.0-Grakas beim späteren aufrüsten.

Dann kann man auch konsequent auf 3.0 Board und schnelle CPU@OC gehen. Dazu ne AiO für > 5Ghz.(oben)
Bleibt noch genug Money für ne 3TB HD statt 2TB. Den W10-Key separat für 2,50€ kaufen.
Ein größeres NT wäre auch noch drin, mit nem hübschen Case.
Mit der von mir gewählten CPU ist evtl. nur 16GB Ram stabiler zu OCen. 
Das Bsp. ist incl. Montage.

2070s oder 2080 ?
Wer die Graka flashen und OCen>300W will kann später ne 360er AiO einbauen.(Front)
Oder nimmt gleich ne preiswerte A-Chip und geht auf Custom Loop.
(dann beim NT noch 50€ mehr einplanen)

Uups, das Geld hat sogar für ne Ti gereicht:


----------



## Bongripper666 (26. August 2019)

Ich verstehe dein Ansinnen, aber die Kiste ist potthässlich.


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dein Ansinnen, aber die Kiste ist potthässlich.



Es gibt sicher genug Gehäuse in der Preisklasse für jedes Geschmäckle.
Das Budget ist ja noch unter dem Alternate. Kannst also ändern.

Wichtig war nur ein Bsp. mit Platz für 240er Radi oben und 360er vorn.(+Glasfenster, weil net bei A)
In dem Shop war das Gehäuse auch schon mit 3x Frontlüfter bestückt.
(oft hat man nur 1x drin)



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Die Kiste bietet Leistung, die ich in 5 Jahren nicht brauchen werde.



Mit Deinem 4k-HDR-TV wirst Du schon die Grenzen merken.(UE43RU7449UXZG)
Man darf net vergessen, das NV@HDMi kein Advanced Sync kann.
Daher läufts nur top im Fastsync-Bereich. Bei 2k € ist Tearing ein no Go.


----------



## Snowhack (26. August 2019)

Gutes Angebot  +-   110€ für die Montage sind auch gut, weil 2 Stunden mit Windows brauch mal sicher. 

Im Endeffekt wird doch überall nur mit Wasser gekocht. 

Übersicht. 

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6x 3.60GHz 
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI
Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler
8GB Palit GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GameRock
1000GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus 
2x 1000GB Samsung 860 
600 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold
Corsair Crystal 460X RGB mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower
32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Microsoft Windows 10 Home 64 


€ 1.976,59    + 7,90 Versand.  Inkl. Bios Update. 

Inkl Zusammenbau 

€ 2.091,59. + 7,90€ Versand.


Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## RX480 (26. August 2019)

Man kann heutzutage auch die Hilfe von benachbarten Threadteilnehmern in Anspruch nehmen.
Die Liste bei CB finde ich ganz praktisch.
Liste von Helfern fuer den Zusammenbau (jetzt auch in deiner Naehe) | ComputerBase Forum

Dort ist der 1.500€-PC auch net schlecht. In der Tabelle die Alternativen beachten.
Leserartikel - Der Ideale Gaming-PC: Spiele-PC selbst zusammenstellen | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Oktober 2019)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Warum wird denn nicht der AMD Ryzen 5 3600 verbaut? Der AMD Ryzen 5 3600X ist gerade mal 3-5%  schneller aber kostet 40€ / 20% mehr ...
> 
> Und statt 32GiB DDR4 hätte ein Ryzen 7 3700X und ein X570 Mainboard auch mehr Sinn gemacht, 16GiB sollten doch für alle aktuellen AAA Spiele reichen?



Imo sind es 16GB nicht mehr Wert in der Preisklasse.
Und von X570 bzw PCIe4.0 wird der Standardkonsumer die nächsten 5 Jahre nichts merken.
Es ist geil aber sicher kein Musthave.

Zur CPU: Agree, entweder 3600 oder 3700X, was anderes ergibt kein Sinn bei der Auswahl und Preisen


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Imo sind es 16GB nicht mehr Wert in der Preisklasse.
> Und von X570 bzw PCIe4.0 wird der Standardkonsumer die nächsten 5 Jahre nichts merken.
> Es ist geil aber sicher kein Musthave.



Jo, 32GB Dualrank. 1+
Dann nehm halt mit 570 ne XT: damit sollte doch 4.0 auch zur Geltung kommen


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Oktober 2019)

RX480 schrieb:


> Dann nehm halt mit 570 ne XT: damit sollte doch 4.0 auch zur Geltung kommen



Auch ausschließlich nur in Wolfenstein und auch nur mit den extremsettings von PCGH.


----------



## RX480 (13. Oktober 2019)

Eigentlich in Zukunft und Gegenwart alle Games , die viel streamen, z.Bsp. ACO.


----------



## JohnDonGun (14. Oktober 2019)

2099€ sind so um die 600€ für zusammenbau!
Finde den Preis von 2099€ echt frech.


----------



## RX480 (14. Oktober 2019)

Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Lieber Freibier an die hilfreichen Kollegen und mal in die Bsp.-Listen schauen:
PC Beispielkonfigurationen (Oktober 19)

Weil beim 1000er die neuste Hardware fehlt, habe ich oben in Post#15 mal ein Minimalbsp. reingepackt.
Man braucht auch net immer ne 1TB-M2, weil oft für W10 ne alte SATA-SSD reicht.(vorh. ist)
Dann reicht für die 3-5 Games, die man aktuell spielt auch die kleine zusätzliche 500MB-M2.
Als Datengrab hab ich eh noch eine externe USB-Festplatte, für unterwegs auch praktischer.


----------

